# Wish their More Shows Closer.. Plus a pic



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

This little girl had 2 majors and 90 points at 7 months old. Really wanted to champ her out before a year, but couldn't make any of the shows. Most were atleast 8hrs and thats just out of our range. Her birthday is august 21  But were headed to one in sept!

Anyway. Loveless...

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful girl! I love the tris. I hope to have 1 or 5 someday.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

She's gorgeous!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

She's a beautiful dog!


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you everyone!

I didn't get her because of her color, it just so happened to be that way. 

Everyone always asks if she's half rott or dobie.. at 16" tall? Uh huh she sure is and other half is yorkie. lol


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Lmao!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

